# House rent prices for 1BHK Apartment in Ras Al-Khaimah



## nayandave (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have just got visa to work in Ras Al-Khaimah and will be arriving by this month end.

Look for advice on house rent prices their preferably in Indian locality.


----------

